# Western UP Grouse Camp this year?



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

For the last four years I have been hosting a duck camp at my resort and we do a bit of grouse hunting during it. Its lots of fun to have like minded people up for a long weekend and hanging out so chasing a few ducks around. Last year my wife and I tossed around the idea of having a similar weekend for grouse hunting. 

So I guess I am putting it out there to see what interest people would have. It wound be similar to the duck camp with the cost being $35.00 a night per person. Part of the money would be donated. The Duck Camp raises funds for Michigan Duck Hunters Association. The grouse camp could raise funds for the same or for Ruffed Grouse Society or another group.

The dates I would be looking at would be October 15th to the 18th. Leaves should be mostly down and temps should be cool enough to let the dogs work hard without any danger to them. As most of you know grouse numbers are near the top of the cycle so it should be a good year. In addition we could ad in a few low key duck hunts if someone wants to try there hand at that. 

Here is a current link to the planning of this years duck camp to give you a feel for what it would be about. 
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=298592


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Sounds like fun! My hunting group has had a grouse camp every year for the last 4 years now I believe. It's always a blast. I'd love to come to yours, but I am not sure I will be anywhere near the western U.P. this year.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Sounds like a cool idea!!


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

I won't have my schedule finalized until the end of this month, but it is something I might be interested in.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Ryan, Joel, Jim......do you guys hear the grouse in da UP callin, eh? I've been to Brandons place. Lets go.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

in God's Country ???


----------



## Keith Rich (Dec 25, 2006)

My wife and I have a camp in Marquette Co, southwest of Republic and spend several weeks up there each fall hunting grouse. I have heard good things about the grouse hunting over around Lake Gogebic, but not sure that we will still be in the Up the middle of October. We may want to come over and stay a couple of nights a bit earlier in October - would that work?

Keith Rich


----------



## Merimac (Jan 17, 2006)

I will be in the area. I already have a place to stay. Maybe I will run into you folks.

Ben


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

15th - 18th is good for me. Count me in. Those work out to be my actual days off that week. So I only have to use 1 vacation day!


----------



## up-hunter (May 19, 2007)

If i can get the time off i'll have to pack up my fuzzy dog and head that way.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

midwestfisherman said:


> 15th - 18th is good for me. Count me in. Those work out to be my actual days off that week. So I only have to use 1 vacation day!


 You better budget a couple more days, gotta be a 12 hour drive for you.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

12 hours? No problem!  Just call me the road trip king. Now where are my combos and diet coke!?


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Hows the wolf problem there? Between the wolf's and deer tick they have keep me out of the U.P.


----------



## hehibrits (Mar 10, 2007)

Wolves are murderous, and the ticks are the size of bullfrogs. You guys need to set up camp in central Ohio because I know a few guys who are going to be a week ahead of you. :evil:


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Worm Dunker said:


> Hows the wolf problem there? Between the wolf's and deer tick they have keep me out of the U.P.


Terry, there are deer ticks throughout the whole state and wolves are probably in the northern lower also according to some reports. You gonna stay in your back yard this year?:lol: I think the major wolf problems have been much closer to the Wisconsin border.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

OK guys, I'm definitely in. Cleared it with the boss at home and the boss not at home....:lol:

How about we do a big dinner on Saturday night?


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

I plan to fund this expedition though the sale of ear plugs to those attending !! :yikes:


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Sound like serveral people are atleast interested so Ill plan on having it with or without all of you 

To answer the few questions Ticks were killer earlier this year in June. Lately I have not had any on me or the dogs so hopefully that contunues. To be honest with you though I live here and ticks are just part of the ourdoors in my part of the world. I dont consider them any more of an inconvience then mosquitos. I have never had a deer tick on my just wood ticks so that might be why.

Gogebic County where I live has the largest number of wolves in the UP according the the DNR. Again I dont give them a second thought. I love my dog I trained her myself and work her almost every day. In fact my pants are wet right now from working water marks just before dark. I run her as much as I can in the fall and never even consider wolves a problem. I would be much more concerned with a porkie then a wolf. Then again she is never more then 20 yards from me. If I ran hounds I would be more concerned.


We usually do atleast one dinner of duck kabobs durring duck camp so I think a dinner of grouse kabobs is in order. I will start early in the season to make sure we have enough 

To give you guys background since I dont spend much time in the upland forum I am always in the waterfowl section I own a 2 1/2 year old Chessie. As you can guess she spends most of her time hunting waterfowl but I also work her upland as a flusher for grouse and woodcock. She works tight to me inside 20 yards and will work for one or two others along with me max. Usually just one other and the guy on my other side gets to kick his own birds up. 

Being raised at the resort she is great with new dogs, people and kids so even though she is a Chessie you cant hold that against her. 

If we have flushers at the camp we can work her in with those dogs if its just pointers I will keep her in the truck so she doesnt screw up the dog work. 

I would be glad to take anyone interested out chasing a few ducks one morning if anyone wanted as well. Bella honors great so if you wanted to work on of your dogs on water we could do that also.


I grew up in Brighton and if you drive straight through get gas, use the restroom, and grab fast food all at the same time its 9 1/2 hours from Brighton to my door but it usually takes us 10.


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

FIJI said:


> I plan to fund this expedition though the sale of ear plugs to those attending !! :yikes:


Nah... every night at camp is peaceful and quiet


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I shoot so bad the duck thing is out for me. They would just laugh when I gave them both barrels from my 28ga. I just looked at your web site if we bring a 14ft. boat can we walleye fish if we aren't hunting? Surf and turf walleye and grouse Gods best two meals!


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Bobby said:


> The beer of choice in the UP, by a long shot, is Busch Lite. Bud isn't even close. Too expensive.
> 
> 
> But the real question here:
> ...


Dunno, don't care. I would place both of them in my mouth.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Firemedic said:


> Dunno, don't care. I would place both of them in my mouth.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

Worm Dunker said:


> Bobby I looked it up in the dictonary. I knew I should have said meat pie!


That would be whole 'nother set of pictures...................and probably a reprimand from the grown ups who monitor this board.

Another note.
You didn't look up dictonary (sic) in the dictionary. :evil:

Are ya campin' this weekend? If yes, are you bringing the chain saw? There will be a few campers, Di & I included.


*


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Yes I looked it up and still spelled it wrong. My spell checker just waves the white flag when I hit it. I don't think I will even be able to make it this week end let alone camp. Maybe I can sell some blood for gas money. I've sold everything else just to keep a dog with a pro trainer! Good luck to all.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Since I have never hunted this area or with anyone on this board are we hunting in groups or off by our selves?


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

It would probably depend on who/how many show up but I would imagine people will go out in small groups with two or three people and their dogs. Thats usually the way this group does it at least...unless you like to hunt with 2 dozen dogs at once then you can join Andy and Jim and their respective packs. I think they call themselves the "Packs r us boyz". They're still trying to decide how to transport all those dogs. Don't know if they should rent a semi or ship them by rail in a boxcar.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Guys I got a few emails and PMs to respond to so I will do that over the weekend. 

Been a hard week to keep up on but thats a good thing.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Keith Rich said:


> My wife and I have a camp in Marquette Co, southwest of Republic and spend several weeks up there each fall hunting grouse. I have heard good things about the grouse hunting over around Lake Gogebic, but not sure that we will still be in the Up the middle of October. We may want to come over and stay a couple of nights a bit earlier in October - would that work?
> 
> Keith Rich



Keith,
That would be fine. Let me know when you find out when you have time off and we will see if we have a cabin for you.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Alright I have followed up on my PMs and emails now so I have confirmed places for:
midwest fisherman
Budwiser
NE Michsportsman

MM Mechanical

The rest of the guys I have tried to PM that showed interst. 

Anyone I missed let me know.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

Oct 17-18 I have a mandatory class to take :sad: so I wont be able to make this hunt

figures


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

FIJI said:


> Oct 17-18 I have a mandatory class to take :sad: so I wont be able to make this hunt
> 
> figures


DUDE!?!? :sad:


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

its my First Aid & CPR recertification for the Ski Patrol.:rant:

figures it would pop up just in time to mess up other plans


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Will be up friday night unless Drummond don't pan out


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Just bumping this to the top.


----------



## festeraeb (Sep 4, 2005)

Can someone PM me the location and is there an area to put up a pop up. I should be able to make it as I am in the Soo at school. As long as I dont have to work or my one class doesnt meet that weekend I am in. Also there is room to stay at my place if your passing thru. Just let me know


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Tom, Brandon is making us a great deal on the cabins.


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

Mike:

Check you PM's

Keith


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

fairly hot today up here so I didn't take the dog out.

Moved firewood down to the house and jumped in the lake to cool down several times. Dog laid in the shade and watched me :lol:

I figured I would work so I can play when the weather is better.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

bump


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

I hesitate to post to many reports on hunts but I have been out the last two mornings. No woodcock but I am getting several flushes a morning. Not to many shots fired I am not as quick on the draw as last year. Plus lots of leaves still on the trees. 

I am not seeing grouse in my traditional haunts mostly I am finding them in the hardwoods. I have no idea why. :lol:


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Buddwiser said:


> Duck, grouse and walleye for dinner! Now if we can get "the chef" to go we'll be set.:lol: How bout it Firemedic?


Alright alright. The chef is going!!!!!! I just finalized the plans, I am in. I will hit the Soo on the way home then.

Brandon, do you have a kitchen I can cook in for the camp????


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Firemedic said:


> Alright alright. The chef is going!!!!!! I just finalized the plans, I am in. I will hit the Soo on the way home then.
> 
> Brandon, do you have a kitchen I can cook in for the camp????


Yep all the cabins are fully equipped so your set. I might have to stop over that night though.


----------



## festeraeb (Sep 4, 2005)

At this point it doesnt look like I will have the xtra money to make it over to camp. However if anyone on their way threw want to meet up for a hunt just give me a call. (810) 515-8325. I am in the soo and will be hunting around kinross and in Hiawatha National forest East section


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

I little more then a week to go so I am bringing this back up to the top. 

Who has the plans finalized and the time off work? 

I will be in north dakota for a long weekend at the end of the week chasing ducks and roosters with my 8 year old but I will be back a few days before you guys arrive to get things settled in and ready for everyone.

I have lots of duck if we want to make Kabobs its been a great early season.


----------

